# Scaleo 800 :: Optimal einstellen



## NoVeK (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann vieleicht mit Software vieles machen. Doch bringt man mich zum Thema CPU & Grafikkarte einstellen, kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Warum fragt ihr euch? Ich saß gestern noch 5 jahre vor einem Athlon K7 500mhz mit einer GF2mx400.

Doch heute, kam meine neuer PC und nun sitze ich an einem :

*Athlon 64 3400+*
 <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>




</TD><TD width=186>Arbeitsspeicher 1 GB DDR-RAM</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD width=186>Festplatte 160 GB</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>Dual-DVD-Brenner</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>Grafik 256 MB ATI Radeon 9600 XT-4 ViVo</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>Card Reader</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>16fach DVD </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9></TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD width=186></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>Sound onboard</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>10/100 MBit LAN-Netzwerkanschluss </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>Fire Wire</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=9>-</TD><TD width=7>



</TD><TD class=q-normal-12px-darkblue style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px" width=186>USB 2.0 Anschlüsse </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

* Das ist schon ein schöner Computer, doch für mich ist der Sprung vom 500'er zum 3400+ eine Art Evolutionserlebniss.
* 
*Nun würd ich mich ja mal interessieren wie ich das Gerät am besten einstellen sollte um die beste Leistung herauszuholen. (Gerade bei der Grafikkarte) Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?*


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

Wichtig ist 1. bei einem 64bit Processor auch ein 64 bit Betriebssytem zu Benutzen.
Fuer optimale grafikperformance sollte bei der Installation folgende Rheienfolge eingehalten werden.
1.WinXP 64
2.Windows Updates+service packs
3.AGP u. IDE Treiber 
4.VGA Treiber
5.Direct X
6.Restliche Treiber

Es ist sehr wichtig den Rrechner  nach jedm Schritt neu zu Starten


----------

